# JAPAN 2011 by quashlo: Tokyo III (Kamakura)



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Tokyo I
Tokyo II
*Tokyo III (Kamakura)*
Osaka I (+Kyoto, +Kobe)
Osaka II (Kyoto)
Osaka III (+Nara)
Hiroshima
Fukuoka
Nagasaki
Kita-Kyushu + Shimonoseki
Nikko
Tokyo IV (Yokohama)
Tokyo V

Here's Part 3 of Tōkyō, covering Day 4 and focusing primarily on Kamakura, a suburb of Yokohama and Tōkyō and the former seat of the Shogunate.
The nighttime shots are back in central Tōkyō, mostly Asakusa and Shibuya.

Optional musical accompaniment:






==============
==============




















































































































Farewell to Tōkyō for a few days...


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

These are some really wonderful pictures!


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the photo tour, quashlo! These photos are absolutely beautiful.

Japan is a country that I *must* visit before I die. Such a fascinating place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed beautiful and very nice photos from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## canso (Dec 28, 2011)

funny it !


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

amazing shots.
I can see cleanliness, orderliness and discipline.


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

nice pictures.. tnx for sharing :cheers2:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice pictures. Thanksgiving for Sharing!


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Facinating city and country. Thanks for the pictures! 

And of course, japanese women are beautiful


----------

